# Most Durable, Reliable, Automatic Omega Movement



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

Good evening gents and ladies. I am saving and selling to pile up enough cash to buy a vintage (used) Omega Seamaster.

I've been trying to educate myself about these watches with the automatic movements, but rather than reinvent the wheel, I'd like to ask this forum which of the automatic, Omega Seamaster movements are most durable, accurate and reliable? Foggy, if you are out there, please enlighten me with your knowledge. At one time, Foggy, while discussing Geneve movements, you commented that you are preferrable to the five series movements. Is this a hacking movement or are there other five series movements that are automatic, non-hacking? From what I've read, a hacking movement is not a terribly reliable and/or accurate movement. Anyway, I know this watch I'm about to buy is going to cost quite a few US dollars, and I've spent a considerable time to saving up for an automatic Seamaster purchase, but I need to know the forum's opinions about Omegas's automatic movements. I'm a Seiko vintage automatic collector, so the Omega World is very new to me. Thank you all, ahead of time, for your time and input.

Regards,

Bruce Hobart


----------



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

seiko follower said:


> Good evening gents and ladies. I am saving and selling to pile up enough cash to buy a vintage (used) Omega Seamaster.
> 
> I've been trying to educate myself about these watches with the automatic movements, but rather than reinvent the wheel, I'd like to ask this forum which of the automatic, Omega Seamaster movements are most durable, accurate and reliable? Foggy, if you are out there, please enlighten me with your knowledge. At one time, Foggy, while discussing Geneve movements, you commented that you are preferrable to the five series movements. Is this a hacking movement or are there other five series movements that are automatic, non-hacking? From what I've read, a hacking movement is not a terribly reliable and/or accurate movement. Anyway, I know this watch I'm about to buy is going to cost quite a few US dollars, and I've spent a considerable time to saving up for an automatic Seamaster purchase, but I need to know the forum's opinions about Omegas's automatic movements. I'm a Seiko vintage automatic collector, so the Omega World is very new to me. Thank you all, ahead of time, for your time and input.
> 
> ...


"Well Bruce, it looks like everyone in the Swiss Movement family are out winding their watches or winding something. When they get back , maybe they can tell you what's up with the Omega movements. Be patient, sometimes the Swiss Forum people have to digest, for a few days, just how ignorant some people can be when it comes to being an expert regarding Omega movements. Good things come to those who wait, so be cool and maybe, just maybe, somebody will help you out"

Regards to all,

Bruce Hobart


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Bruce - I'm sure someone will help out - I'm an Omega lover myself, but am more into the chronographs so have no in depth knowledge of the auto movements.

I think it's worth bearing in mind that people here are incredibly helpful, but an answer to a question like yours can take a while to prepare - be patient - nobody is raising their eyebrows thinking "what an ignoramus" - we are all learning all the time


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, I havent contributed as I know more about womens logic and thought processes than I do about Omega movements.....


----------



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Yep, I havent contributed as I know more about womens logic and thought processes than I do about Omega movements.....


Thank you.

Bruce Hobart


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Not that I'm an expert or anything but, hacking movements less reliable?

Given that it's a fairly simple complication to add to a watch movement and that hacking complications were (probably) first added to military wristwatches, intended to be both robust and relatively accurate, then the first observation does not seem to ring true.

I would also assume that the better manufacturers like Omega would either make (or modify to their preferred degree) movements that exhibited similar degrees of reliability whether hacking or not. None of this is to say that, for instance, one particular manufacuturer's particular movement that hacked was found to be less reliable than the non hacking equivalent. But it's a big step to then generalise that because of this all hacking movements are less reliable that non hacking movements.

On a personal note:

One of the best movements I have ever had in a Seamaster is the Cal 564. This is widely held as being particularly reliable as well as being particularly easy for watchmakers/repairers to work on. This movement is also regularly found in Omega variants that needed to be COSC certified.

Like I said - not an expert view by any means, but the Cal 564 is certainly a very good movement.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Sorry Bruce - didn't see your post. I only get enough time to scan the forums quickly each day, so don't see everything.

A brief response.

The 5 series movements I have, are not hacking movements. In terms of auto movements, I was really talking about the 55*, 56* & 57* series as being my favourites. The 550 calibre was introduced in 1959. This family includes the 551, which was the chronometer rated 24 jewel version of the 550. The 551 is almost always found in Constellations of the period. These movements are obviously rotor winding in both directions. They have swans neck regulators, and best of all they perform well whilst looking great at the same time. As noted below, the 564 can be found in chronometer rated Seamasters of the period.

Here's a quick picture of a 562 from this family of movements










And here's one of my chronometer rated Seamasters from the 1960's.










Cheers

Foggy


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

personally i would say just go for what you like the look of, all movements have some minor fault or other,esp if you are going for a vintage watch.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

pugster said:


> personally i would say just go for what you like the look of, all movements have some minor fault or other,esp if you are going for a vintage watch.


I'm not sure I agree with that, particularly if you are going vintage. If, as you say, "all movements have some minor fault" then it is important to base your decision on more than just the look. For example, it is wise to factor in spare parts availability etc. eg For a bumper auto Omega, parts will be hard to find. For a 5 series movement, it's easy.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

> I'm not sure I agree with that, particularly if you are going vintage. If, as you say, "all movements have some minor fault" then it is important to base your decision on more than just the look. For example, it is wise to factor in spare parts availability etc. eg For a bumper auto Omega, parts will be hard to find. For a 5 series movement, it's easy.


i go on what i can see most of the time ,myself and others can see the outside not the inside ,no point in buying something that looks like a bucket of crap but has perfect works







,tho i do agree with you about looking at watches that use the same 'good' movement and giving yourself a broader range, i think the 5 series was used in constellations (im probably wrong without looking it up~) ,but as for the perfect watch with the perfect movement,it doesnt exist as we all like different things, i lalso never say 'go for this watch its perfect' as someone can always buy a dog that needs work after a few months and moan at you for it) ,ive had this happen on a few occasions which stuff ppl have asked me about on fleabay that 'looked' good and should have been, vintage watches are very unpredictable as you know


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

pugster said:


> > I'm not sure I agree with that, particularly if you are going vintage. If, as you say, "all movements have some minor fault" then it is important to base your decision on more than just the look. For example, it is wise to factor in spare parts availability etc. eg For a bumper auto Omega, parts will be hard to find. For a 5 series movement, it's easy.
> 
> 
> i go on what i can see most of the time ,myself and others can see the outside not the inside ,no point in buying something that looks like a bucket of crap but has perfect works
> ...


True, however I didn't say buy something with a good movement which looks like a bucket of crap on the outside. Bruce was asking for advice on decent Omega movements and I gave my reply. It then gives him something to go on as well as the look of a watch on the outside. Of course all the usual caveats apply - when buying vintage, unless you know the service history, expect to factor in the cost of a service. A good seller will show you a picture of the movement. Also buying from somebody like Roy, for example, will give the reassurance that the movement is mechanically sound and serviced.

Perfect watch ? Perfect movement ? Of course they don't exist. It's all subjective.

All said and done though, there's no denying that a well maintained 5* series Omega movement is a very fine machine









Cheers

Foggy

ps 5 series movements used in many models including the Constellation, but certainly not exclusive to it. Also used in Seamaster models, Geneve models, De Ville models, etc etc.


----------



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

Foggy said:


> pugster said:
> 
> 
> > > I'm not sure I agree with that, particularly if you are going vintage. If, as you say, "all movements have some minor fault" then it is important to base your decision on more than just the look. For example, it is wise to factor in spare parts availability etc. eg For a bumper auto Omega, parts will be hard to find. For a 5 series movement, it's easy.
> ...


I guess the old adage "good things come to those who wait" could surely be applied to this forum. Thanks everyone for all of your input...it ceryainly provides 'food for thought" as well as a direction for my Omega journey. I'm let you know what I finally end up with.

Regards,

Bruce Hobart


----------

